# Echolot NEUHEITEN 2009 | Echolotzentrum



## Echolotzentrum (17. Februar 2009)

Endlich sind ein Teil der neuen Geräte eingetroffen:
Wir haben nicht nur die besten Sonderangebote, sondern ab sofort auch folgende Neuheiten für 2009 vorrätig

Humminbird 778 (auch Hausversion)
Humminbird 728 (auch Hausversion)
Humminbird 788 (auch Hausversion)
Humminbird Piranha Max 150
Humminbird Piranha Max 170 DF
Humminbird Smartcast RF 25e Mod. 2009
Humminbird Smartcast RF 35e Mod. 2009
Humminbird Smartcast RF 15e Mod. 2009
Humminbird GPS Antenne AS 50 (Abweichung unter 1m!)







Sonderangebot gefällig?

Humminbird 141 color Statt 299,00 bei uns nur 249,00EUR
Humminbird 737 mit Plotter Funktion Statt 589,00 bei uns nur 469,00EUR
Humminbird Matrix 12 Mod. 2008 Statt 259,90 bei uns nur 189,00EUR

Bei Fragen helfen wir sehr gerne unter Tel. 05255 934700!

Thomas Schlageter


----------

